# curious eyes



## heck (Aug 18, 2020)

hello, a relatively new budgie owner here, just curious as to why my blue/grey budgie has black eyes, when that's a sign of a young budgie, but I was told she's around 3. I read something about mutations but was a bit confused, can anyone help me? thankyou


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

She could be split to recessive pied, which would prevent her from developing iris rings.

Does she have a clear spot of feathers on the back of her head?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

As you have a mixed gender pair, please make sure you do everything necessary to discourage breeding.

Rearranging their cage frequently and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent resources and advice above; I agree with Michelle regarding why your little one could have dark eyes still. 

I hope to see more of her around here! 

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through all the links provided above by FaeryBee. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to see you around soon! :wave:


----------

